# Is your city getting a new tallest?



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Riga got its tallest in 2004 - 121 m.








Now we every day are waiting for official approval of several towers surpassing it, there are rumours of "Vertikala pasaule" project with height up to 50 floors, 180 m.


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

European1978 said:


> MILAN IS GETTING A NEW TALLEST


I love these! They're like futuristic sculpture.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Chicago is getting a tall one but it is just a proposal... you kno the Fordham Spire...

But Chicago is getting the second tallest for sure, since its constructing, its the Trump Tower, just less than 90 feet shorter than the Sears Tower.


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

Vancouver's two tallest:

Shangri-la 640 feet


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

St.Petersburg, FL 
Signature Place: 
Signature Place will be 35 stories high and have 221 units 390ft/118.872 meters
Going U/C in 06


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong* is constructing a 490-m high hotel and office complex called *ICC* at the Union Square development. The top of the building will house a Ritz Carlton hotel - the world's highest.

Keep track of construction updates here : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=238045&page=1&pp=20

Rendering :


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

those milan towers look stunning


----------



## European1978 (Dec 12, 2003)

^^ thanks, construction should start from next year, in the meanwhile, the city of fashion buildings contruction site is currently under preparation...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

yes
it looks so
~300m


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

Manila is getting a 335m tower called Sky City. The construction was halted due to complains of the neighborhood about their houses would be overcasted by the building's shadow, building's gonna block their view, etc. Sky City has just won the court battle and construction will soon resume.


----------



## Bu_Bastak (Nov 12, 2005)

Ahhham " Clears throught" 

Tada, ofcourse u all know.. Burj Dubai


----------



## Brian21 (Jun 30, 2003)

Baltimore could possibly be getting a new tallest in the form of a "St. Regis Hotel/Residential Tower". We just don't know how tall yet, so stay tuned.


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

Newcastle has a proposed 187m tall tower named Gallowgate tower, which will be a huge improvement on the current 80m tallest.

There is a 1 in 4 chance of it and it's smaller counterparts being built.









(Render done by me)

If this isnt built, there is also a 1 in 4 chance we could be looking at a few towers between 130 and 160m.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Fordham Spire.


----------



## phillyskyline (Apr 23, 2005)

Philly's getting a new tallest which is currently under construction & will be completed by Fall of '07. -Will be the tallest LEED certified (green/environmentally friendly) building in the United States upon completion.

It will stand 975 feet. Here are some renderings:


----------



## Menandro (Jun 9, 2003)

*Panama City is getting two new tallest!!!*

1) Palacio de la Bahía - 93 stories, 350 meters - 1,150 feet.

2) Ice Tower - 98 stories, 342 meters - 1,125 feet.

......


----------

